# Some Of My Work That I have Done



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is some of my work from the past , Enjoy.

I know they are probably not that good , but I was self taught with a junkyard wood burner from Walmart....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Richard, they look pretty darn good to me . Nice work


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

They look great to me! I really like the bass.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

+1 - they look pretty good to me. If I tried that, I'd probably have a fire on my hands. Although when we were younguns we did burn leaves with a magnifying glass.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My budding artist wife gave these her seal of approval. I like line drawngs very much. Nice work.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Everyone The Freddy Krueger was Autographed by Robert Englund (The Guy Who Played Freddy...lol) Also Have A Couple Of Pauly Shore That I have done That he Autographed , He Also Owns one of Him and his Dad.

Here it is


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely work, thanks for showing.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

old55 said:


> Lovely work, thanks for showing.


Thanks and No Problem Here are some more


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent work!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great! Must be nice to have patience.

HJ

Not allowed to have pointed, smoking, hot tools.


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

What a strong body of work. Awesome how you have
used your drawing and graphic skill to create these designs on wood. I'm impressed by your use of dark and light to
create photo-like images. What kinds of wood do you use for
your work?

Thank you for showing your work.

Lillian


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Magnificent...really enjoyed looking them over...you truly captured the character of the subject...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Amazing talent! I love these....


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone , Enjoyed showing them , most of these were probably done on birch , used to burn on Oak when i first started but that was time consuming , not that these were not time consuming because they were most of them are 8 x10 or 9 x12 , the one with the guy with 2 dogs was a 16 x 20 .


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent workmanship and design. Appreciate the photos.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

JFPNCM said:


> Excellent workmanship and design. Appreciate the photos.


Thank you very much . I wish I still had some of them to hang on my own wall...lol.......Never get to keep one :frown:


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work Richard. They look awfully good to me.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks , here are some more I did


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice, what are you burning on ? I see you started with a "Wall Mart" burn. I still use one today.. and teach classes with it. 

What do you use today?


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Still using the same thing I started with ...lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dang, apparently I somehow missed this one. Thought at first the first photo was actually a photo.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Uploaded some more pics on post #19 I think it was earlier today , If anyone wants to look at those .


----------



## A-1jim (Jan 4, 2009)

Very impressive work and lots of it.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks did about 6 times what I have put up just don't have the picks of them .


----------

